# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Nxirja rreth syve

## havaja

pse nxihet nganjehere fytyra rreth syve aq shume sa mund te frikohet njeriu po te te shoh, ndodh kjo nga pagjumesia apo luan rol edhe diqka tjeter?

----------


## dardajan

> pse nxihet nganjehere fytyra rreth syve aq shume sa mund te frikohet njeriu po te te shoh, ndodh kjo nga pagjumesia apo luan rol edhe diqka tjeter?


Kjo  gje  ndodh  me  shum  tek  femrat  sidomos  disa  dit  para  mestruacioneve  dhe  gjate  tyre , dallohet  akoma  me shume  tek  ato  femra  qe  mund  te  jene dhe  pak  enemike .

Arsye  te  tjera  jane  edhe  mungesa  e  vitaminave.

----------


## [Perla]

Mungesa e vitaminave ndoshta. Mua me ndodh ndonjehere por jo nje nxirje e tepruar.

Nuk mendoj se varet nga cikli mestruacional,por gjithesesi varet nga organizmi i secilit.
Une do thosha se oret e gjumit te reduktuara,stresi dhe lodhja ndikojne.

----------


## BaBa

Nxirja rreth syve = drrogaxhi narkotik .

----------


## Glamorous

Nxirja e syve ndodh kur je pa gjume; kur ke kaluar strese; kur je duke mbajtur nje djete te forte dhe te shkakton mungesa vitaminash; kur je i droguar; kur ke pire shume cigare dhe je pa ngrene; nga dhimbjet e forta te kokes.
Pse mendon ti se te nxihen syte???

----------


## loli123

Kontroll tek doktorri kjo do te tregoje se perse ndodh nxirja posht syve.Ka raste qe tregon problemet e zemres(mos funksionim normal te zemres) por ne pergjithesi syte nxihen poshte duke krijuar rrathe te medhenj dhe gishterinjt fryhen ne pjesen e thonjve e te illimit te gishtit.

----------


## Apollyon

kur lodhesh shum fizikisht, edhe rri pa gjume.

me ndodh edhe mua shpesh.

----------


## offspring

> Nxirja rreth syve = drrogaxhi narkotik .


o baba na felliqe se do na marrin vesh qe pim bar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## spirobeg

> Nxirja e syve ndodh kur je pa gjume; kur ke kaluar strese; kur je duke mbajtur nje djete te forte dhe te shkakton mungesa vitaminash; kur je i droguar; kur ke pire shume cigare dhe je pa ngrene; nga dhimbjet e forta te kokes.
> Pse mendon ti se te nxihen syte???


un nukk e kam asnjeren nga keto the prap kam enjte te syvve... :<:< problemi mundet me qen edhe dikku tjeter

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Ndodh kur pi nje treshe pastaj i fut nja 5ore gjum.Po edhe ketij fenomeni i behet derman se iken ne farmaci edhe blen disa pika per syte edhe as nuk te skuqen e as nuk te nxihen me syte dmth nuk bie ne sy qe ke pi*

----------


## bebushja

> kur lodhesh shum fizikisht, edhe rri pa gjume.
> 
> me ndodh edhe mua shpesh.


ka te bej me shume me ndonje semundje kronike qe vuan personi nxirja e vazhdushme e syve poshte

----------


## Apollyon

E pra e, fli nga 4 ore ne 24 ore, edhe ta shohim se sa semundje kronike eshte.

----------


## jessi89

E kam vene re se me behet nga pagjumesia.

----------


## Apollyon

Nga ajo me behet edhe mua Jess, ndaj e thashe ate, nuk eshte semundje kronike, tani semundje kronike eshte kur te behen vallet e syve poshte si plak 70 vjec, jo vetem te nxira.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Normale kur rri ore te tera pa gjume.

----------


## alda09

Ndodh dhe ne semundjet e veshkave melcise anemise. Nenshtroju analizave.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

> Ndodh dhe ne semundjet e veshkave melcise anemise. Nenshtroju analizave.


Mos i futni friken njerzve kot.Nuk kuptohet nga nxirja e syve semundja e veshkave apo e melçise.
Eshte pagjumesi,stres,lodhje.

----------


## bebushja

Nese flasim per nxirje te vazhdushme poshte syrit perseris se kemi te bejm me semundje kronike te personit ne fjale (kush eshte i interesuar te lexoj per kete se do gjej te verteten)
Nese nxirja e syve poshte ndodh ndonjeeeeeeeeeeeer atehre eshte krejt ndryshe(mund te ndodhi nga pagjumesia ,nga droga te ndryshme ,alkooli,apo menyra e fjetes keq.)

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

> Nese flasim per nxirje te vazhdushme poshte syrit perseris se kemi te bejm me semundje kronike te personit ne fjale


E shoqeruar me sintoma te tjera e ke fjalen?

----------


## alda09

> Mos i futni friken njerzve kot.Nuk kuptohet nga nxirja e syve semundja e veshkave apo e melçise.
> Eshte pagjumesi,stres,lodhje.


Doktor lenci hap ndonje liber pastaj posto,sipas teje njerezit te presin sot e neser se mos u zbardhen syte???? edukata shendetsore duhet te jete numer nji s'ka vend as per frike as per buje ketu. "me mire parandalo se shero"

----------

